
Should You Migrate from Linux to BSD? It Depends - rvz
https://fediverse.blog/~/AllGoodThings/should-you-migrate-from-linux-to-bsd-it-depends
======
CTOSian
both articles don't even mention the word "compatibility", -don't attack me, I
am _BSD fan but Linux runs almost in every laptop /desktop I had/have, FreeBSD
_not* quite smoothly: here I am talking about "basic" things like: laptop
brightness or suspend/resume, till then I will stick with Linux....

